# need turbo help in my 2001 a6



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

what is the easiest way to remove the turbos in my 2001 audi a6 with of course the 2.7t, need help, thank you


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: need turbo help in my 2001 a6 (SouthDakotaA6)*

Two methods have been discussed:
Pull the drivetrain
Pull the heads and replace Turbo's with drivetrain in vehicle


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: need turbo help in my 2001 a6 (GLS-S4)*

sorry after posting this i found the thread sorry and thank you.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: need turbo help in my 2001 a6 (SouthDakotaA6)*

Most welcome... So which way do you think you are going to use ?


----------



## SouthDakotaA6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: need turbo help in my 2001 a6 (GLS-S4)*

now i need to try and find turbo replacement do you have any idea on where to find stock ones a site or really anything i have no audi shop with in 400 miles


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: need turbo help in my 2001 a6 (SouthDakotaA6)*

CTS turbo has sales on k04 upgrades, if you would like I am a cts dealer and could set you up with something nice or a set of stock k03s if youd rather that.
Most people would rather move up in size for a small, sometimes same price difference, feel free to email us.
Any of the three are good.
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

